# Fahrtechnik anderen beibringen



## Ritter Parzifal (26. Februar 2016)

Es gibt ja viel an Büchern und Videos, die im "Do-it-yourself"-Stil erklären, wie man sich selbst die Techniken beibringt.
Ich habe eine Lizenz als C-Trainer, Schwerpunkt Tourenguide. Der Lehrgang war super, hatte mir aber zu wenig Anteil im Bereich Fahrtechnik.
Nun suche ich Bücher, Leitfäden oder ähnliches, wie man sie in anderen Sportarten, wie zB im Fußball, findet. Hier werden Übungen beschrieben und in methodischen Reihen bauen verschiedene Übungen auf einander auf.

Bisher bin ich nicht befriedigend fündig geworden. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2016)

Hi,
von der Dimb gibt es da eine neue Fortbildung.

http://dimb.de/ausbildung/fahrtechniktrainer/basislehrgang

Ansonsten gibt es vom Florian Weisshäupl ein gutes Buch, "Mountainbiken im Flow". Dort sind mE auch zu allen Schritten Hinweise, wie man didaktisch vorgehen kann.

Hoffe, das hilft dir schon einmal 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (28. Februar 2016)

Was ich an Literatur hilfreich fand: "Mastering Mountainbike skills" in Verbindung "Teaching Mountainbike Skills" von Lee McCormack. An Deutschsprachigen Büchern fand ich den Alpinlehrplan MTB vom DAV und "Mountainbiken" von Martin Wördehoff hilfreich, wobei beides keine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitungen für Trainer sind.

Du wirst neben der Literatur natürlich nicht drumherum kommen dich sehr aktiv selbst mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen. Setz dich, gerade in der Retrospektive, mit deiner eigenen fahrtechnischen Entwicklung auseinander, probiere Dich selbst immer an neuen Techniken und nimm auch mal an Fahrtechnikkursen als Teilnehmer teil. Beobachte auch außerhalb von Kursen andere Fahrer und denke über das was Du siehst nach. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marc B (29. Februar 2016)

Mir hat diese Fortbildung auch mega geholfen, es geht dabei viel um gehirngerechtes Bewegungslernen: *LINK*

Viel Spaß beim Lehren und Lehren lernen 
Marc


----------



## DrMo (29. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## Toolkid (29. Februar 2016)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die DIMB-Lehrgänge zum Fahrtechniktrainer empfehlen. Nur weil man selbst eine Technik beherrscht bzw. meint zu beherrschen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man die a) anderen vermitteln kann und b) deren Fehler erkennen und korrigieren kann.


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (29. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge. McCormack habe ich auch, den finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Didaktik etc ist kein Ding, bin auch Übungsleiter Bw/Breitensport.

Kennt ihr noch was mit Gruppenübungen?


----------



## Marc B (29. Februar 2016)

Beim WRSV gibt es dazu passende FoBis, so eine z.B.: *KLICK*


----------



## jan84 (1. März 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> [...]Wördehoffs "Mountainbike" ist sehr akademisch. Wer die Regelschleife "Sehen, Planen,  Ausführen, Reflxieren, besser machen" mag und zudem auch Physik und Biomechanik mag liegt hier richtig. Aber es gibt keinen Lehrplan für die Fahrtechnik an sich.[...]
> Viel Spaß beim lesen und BIKEN,
> DrMo



 guter beitrag !

Ich fand den akademischen Ansatz & die Zerlegung von Bewegungen und Verhaltensmustern recht hilfreich. Fällt aber definitiv unter "nur interessant wenn man sich intensiver mit der thematik auseinandersetzen will".


----------



## Beach90 (2. März 2016)

Ich kann auch die Ausbildung bei der DIMB empfehlen. Ist ne gute Grundlage um Kurse zu geben. Schlussendlich lernst du als Coach Kurs für Kurs an Erfahrungen dazu!


----------



## Marc B (4. September 2017)

Für Stefan Herrmanns Ausbildung in Winterberg sind noch Plätze frei - freue mich drauf, bin auch mit dabei!

http://www.mtb-academy.de/academycamps/neu-coach-camp-winterberg-170930/

LG,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (21. September 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Für Stefan Herrmanns Ausbildung in Winterberg sind noch Plätze frei - freue mich drauf, bin auch mit dabei!
> 
> http://www.mtb-academy.de/academycamps/neu-coach-camp-winterberg-170930/
> 
> ...


Fix mal bitte den Link


----------



## Marc B (10. Oktober 2017)

War ganz nice das Coach Camp, aber durch vorherige FoBis etc. nicht so derbe spannend für mich. Doch Details nimmt man immer mit!


----------



## Lalyle (10. Oktober 2017)

Da häng ich mich mal an... wie macht ihr das mit Euren eigenen Kids? Ne Coach Ausbilung brauchts dafür wohl nicht. ;-) lokal gibts hier wenig für die Kleineren, nur einen Downhillkurs für Teenies. So Einiges lernt der Kleine durch nachfahren, klassisches wie Wurzeln, steile Abhänge, Körperposition, Blickführung und sowas nimmt er auch durch Zeigen und Erklären gut an. Ich steh allerdings etwas an bei Dingen wie fahren und bremsen auf losem und/oder steilem Untergrund (aktuell war grad Drama auf dem Berg, nicht mal mehr Forststrasse ging weil Kopf zu), Manualimpuls/Entlasten, Anliegerkurven... ich find das schwierig zu vermitteln. Auch weil das Kind ja nur 23 Kilo wiegt und ich mich nicht sehr gut in ihn einfühlen kann. Bremse ist anders zum bedienen mit kleinen Händen, ein schweres Bike (es ist leicht, nur im Verhältnis Körpergewicht schwer) ebenso. Und es ist sehr schnell Schluss bei Überforderung. Bringt ihr das euren Kleinen selber bei? Wie geht ihr mit Angst um?


----------



## everywhere.local (11. Oktober 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Da häng ich mich mal an... wie macht ihr das mit Euren eigenen Kids? Ne Coach Ausbilung brauchts dafür wohl nicht. ;-) lokal gibts hier wenig für die Kleineren, nur einen Downhillkurs für Teenies. So Einiges lernt der Kleine durch nachfahren, klassisches wie Wurzeln, steile Abhänge, Körperposition, Blickführung und sowas nimmt er auch durch Zeigen und Erklären gut an. Ich steh allerdings etwas an bei Dingen wie fahren und bremsen auf losem und/oder steilem Untergrund (aktuell war grad Drama auf dem Berg, nicht mal mehr Forststrasse ging weil Kopf zu), Manualimpuls/Entlasten, Anliegerkurven... ich find das schwierig zu vermitteln. Auch weil das Kind ja nur 23 Kilo wiegt und ich mich nicht sehr gut in ihn einfühlen kann. Bremse ist anders zum bedienen mit kleinen Händen, ein schweres Bike (es ist leicht, nur im Verhältnis Körpergewicht schwer) ebenso. Und es ist sehr schnell Schluss bei Überforderung. Bringt ihr das euren Kleinen selber bei? Wie geht ihr mit Angst um?


gibt's dafür nicht schon einen Thread? Wenn nicht, wäre es sicher nicht schlecht, einen zu erstellen. Das ist nämlich nochmal ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (11. Oktober 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Da häng ich mich mal an... wie macht ihr das mit Euren eigenen Kids? Ne Coach Ausbilung brauchts dafür wohl nicht. ;-) lokal gibts hier wenig für die Kleineren, nur einen Downhillkurs für Teenies. So Einiges lernt der Kleine durch nachfahren, klassisches wie Wurzeln, steile Abhänge, Körperposition, Blickführung und sowas nimmt er auch durch Zeigen und Erklären gut an. Ich steh allerdings etwas an bei Dingen wie fahren und bremsen auf losem und/oder steilem Untergrund (aktuell war grad Drama auf dem Berg, nicht mal mehr Forststrasse ging weil Kopf zu), Manualimpuls/Entlasten, Anliegerkurven... ich find das schwierig zu vermitteln. Auch weil das Kind ja nur 23 Kilo wiegt und ich mich nicht sehr gut in ihn einfühlen kann. Bremse ist anders zum bedienen mit kleinen Händen, ein schweres Bike (es ist leicht, nur im Verhältnis Körpergewicht schwer) ebenso. Und es ist sehr schnell Schluss bei Überforderung. Bringt ihr das euren Kleinen selber bei? Wie geht ihr mit Angst um?



Einen eigenen Thread fänd ich auch gut.

Über welches Alter reden wir denn?

Hab zwei Mädels mit 7,5 und 10 Jahren. Meine Erfahrung ist dass es schwierig ist, das Lernen spielerisch zu gestalten. Bikes sind schwer für die Kinder und daher unhandlich. Praktisch jeder Fehler wird mit Schmerzen bestraft. Das sind denkbar schlechte Voraussetzungen.

Ich denke es ist wichtig, dass Kinder Spaß auf dem Bike erleben. Dazu zwei Punkte:

#1
Beschleunigungskräfte wie im Karusell oder auf der Schaukel machen Kindern Spaß. Mit dem Bike kann man ähnliches erleben - allerdings nur, wenn die Strecken geeignet sind - z.B. wie ein Pumptrack. Um bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten Kurvenbeschleunigungen etc. erfahren zu können, müssen die Radien entsprechend klein sein.

#2
Es braucht eine Gruppe von Kindern, die zusammen mit den Bikes spielen. Alles was die Erwachsenen tun ist tendenziell uncool, was die Eltern machen schon gleich dreimal. In einer Gruppe gibt es immer die Chance etwas besser zu können als andere oder sich von anderen etwas abzugucken.


----------



## D0wnhill (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab als Kind biken gehasst...
Und in der Jugend hat man sich das mit Freunden selber beigebracht.Glaube da braucht es gar nicht unbedingt nen Papa der Trainer spielt,ich find sowas peinlich.
Lasst die doch mal selber rocken,die lernen das schon wenn die Bock haben !

Hier um die der Ecke sind paar Jugendliche die ich immer mal wieder mit den Bikes sehe,die geben sich hier Treppen die die runter springen,machen paar Tricks usw.,hier bei mir ist ein recht cooler Spot für sowas.
Wenn ich das so mit den Technik Videos vergleiche die hier manche posten,dann haben die aber kaum ne Chance gegen die Kids heutzutage die richtig fahren...von daher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcus_e (9. November 2017)

Da selber gemacht kann ich die Ausbildung der DIMB zum Fahrtechniktrainer empfehlen. Lehrt wie es aussehen sollte, worauf es ankommt, das sehen und korrigieren von Fehlerbildern. Ist alles in allem ne super runde Sache. Da du den MTB Guide/C-Lizenz hast wäre das für euch und euren Shop ne super Ergänzung.
Zum Thema Biken mit Kindern könnt ihr euch mal das Thema "Kids on bike" der DIMB anschauen, sicher nicht verkehrt


----------



## Marc B (5. April 2018)

Eine weitere spannende Fortbildung mit Lizenz gibt es jetzt in Winterberg, Vorqualifizierung nötig:

https://www.qualifizierung-im-sport...ainer/bikesport/mountainbike/g2018-125-70150/

LG,
Marc


----------



## oudiaou (24. April 2018)

@Ritter Parzifal : Ryan Leech bietet auf seiner website (ryanleech.com) ein Online-Fahrtechnikkurs mit Videos und Texten zum Selbststudium an. Natürlich ersetzt dies nicht eine formelle Ausbildung wie bei der DIMB, und in manchen Bereichen unterscheiden sich die von ihm vermittelten Techniken auch von der DIMB-Lehrmeinung. Was er jedoch hervorragend macht ist der didaktische Aufbau der Übungen in kleinen Schritten (z.B. hin zum Bunny Hop etc.) und seine Anreize zum Ausprobieren verschiedener Techniken. Die von ihm vorgeschlagenen Übungen können dem fortgeschrittenem Biker etwas langweilig vorkommen, sie helfen aber eine Gefühl für graduelle Übungsfortschritte, Fehlstellungen und Korrektur zu bekommen. Insgesamt sehe ich seine Seite als gute Inspiration neben einer formellen Ausbildung wie bei der DIMB.

Edit: jetzt erst gesehen, dass die Anfrage schon zwei Jahre alt ist...


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2022)

Wer anderen helfen will  beim besser werden, kann sich gerne meinen GRATIS Online-Lehrgang mit über 50 Video-Lektionen für Fahrtechnik-Coaches ohne Anmeldung etc. anschauen:





__





						F100 Online-Lehrgang Fahrtechnik
					






					dr-wack.com
				




Da steckt sehr sehr viel Know-How drin, viel Spaß damit 

LG,
Marc


----------



## mad raven (2. Februar 2022)

jan84 schrieb:


> guter beitrag !
> 
> Ich fand den akademischen Ansatz & die Zerlegung von Bewegungen und Verhaltensmustern recht hilfreich. Fällt aber definitiv unter "nur interessant wenn man sich intensiver mit der thematik auseinandersetzen will".


Auch wenn der zitierte Post schon alt ist. Hat jemand das Buch? Soweit ich das sehe ist es von 2010.  An der Physik hat sich ja nichts geändert aber an den Bikes schon. Macht das Buch noch Sinn?


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2022)

Puh, also 2010 war das verbreitete Know-How in diesem Themenbereich für Coaches / Ausbilder:innen noch lange nicht da, wo es heute ist. Die DIMB hat mit ihrer Ausbildung damals viel bewegt, spannend ist es natürlich sich international umzuschauen, wie es da ausschaut!


----------



## Xyz79 (3. Februar 2022)

Ich verzweifel ein wenig an dem Sohn meiner Freundin. Er ist 10 und hat ein Bergamont Tyro. Eigentlich hat er eine sehr gute Technik und könnte viel mehr. Aber der Kopf ist das Problem. Er traut sich einfach nichts Neues. Beispiel Steilabfahrt Hometrail.
Er bekommt den Kopf einfach nicht frei. Einmal hat er sich überwunden bekommen da runter zu fahren. War auch alles kein Problem. Den nächsten Tag am selbigen Steilstück ging wieder nichts. Man denkt ja eigentlich das er gemerkt hat das es halb so wild ist. Satz mit X. Kleinere Sprünge sind das selbe Problem. Den 20cm drop fährt er noch. Der 40er daneben ist aussichtslos. 
Ich weiß nicht was ich außer gut zureden noch machen soll. Runter oder drüber ziehen funzt auch nicht. Bleibt er auch jedes Mal stehen.


----------



## erborow (3. Februar 2022)

fährt er mit anderen kids? 
kenne ein paar kinder in dem alter bzw. etwas älter  aus unserem lokalen bikepark und da fahren halt meistens zusammen. ich denke da pushen die sich nochmal mehr gegenseitig, als wenn immer nur mit einem erwachsenen gefahren wird.
Ansonste hilft bei mentalen blockaden immer das setting zu wechseln. 50 mal den gleichen drop anzufahren bringt nichts, dann lieber woanders hinfahren und zu einem späteren zeitpunkt mit mehr skills und selbstvertrauen wieder kommen.


----------



## Xyz79 (3. Februar 2022)

erborow schrieb:


> fährt er mit anderen kids?
> kenne ein paar kinder in dem alter bzw. etwas älter  aus unserem lokalen bikepark und da fahren halt meistens zusammen. ich denke da pushen die sich nochmal mehr gegenseitig, als wenn immer nur mit einem erwachsenen gefahren wird.
> Ansonste hilft bei mentalen blockaden immer das setting zu wechseln. 50 mal den gleichen drop anzufahren bringt nichts, dann lieber woanders hinfahren und zu einem späteren zeitpunkt mit mehr skills und selbstvertrauen wieder kommen.


Mit anderen Kids fährt er nicht. Seine Kumpels fahren alle nicht. Aber das würde ihm sicher helfen sich mal zu überwinden. 
Setting wechseln bringt auch nicht viel. Sobald es was steiler wird oder ein Hüpfer kommt ist sofort wieder dicht. Er hat leider überhaupt kein Selbstvertrauen. Obwohl er das alles locker fahren könnte. Das Steilstück zb fährt sein kleiner Bruder ( 8 ) mühelos. Der macht allerdings berghoch Theater.🙈😂


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2022)

Super wichtig ist keinen Druck aufzubauen, auch nicht subtil. Ihm nicht das Gefühl geben "versagt zu haben", sondern darin bestärken auf sein Bauchgefühl zu hören und auch dazu zu stehen, wenn er nicht will / kann. Sagt er denn, dass er unbedingt will, aber nicht kann dann in dem Moment? Oder kommt das "Mach doch auch mal den 40 cm Drop" von außen an ihn herangetragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (9. Februar 2022)

Schonmal überlegt ihn bei einem Kurs anzumelden? Da geht dann einiges Vorwärts in kurzer Zeit, den kids macht das richtig Spaß


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2022)

Für die Experts: Es gibt eine neue FAHRTECHNIKTRAINER-AUSBILDUNG im Sauerland - werdet zertifizierte/r BEP-Fahrtechniktrainer/in mit mir als Ausbilder: 
https://www.fahrtechnik.tv/ausbildung-fahrtechniktrainer/ 

Anfang September in Winterberg! LG, Marc


----------

